# Tip in app now an excuse not to tip?



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Before the tip option came along, I received a cash tip from probably 1/5 trips. Now I am having pax say they'll leave me a tip later and you guessed it, no tip. I've even had an uber driver as a pax say that too! Either Uber is snatching tips or lying pax. Are you guys getting this too? I mean if you don't plan on tipping, don't tell me you are going to.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> Before the tip option came along, I received a cash tip from probably 1/5 trips. Now I am having pax say they'll leave me a tip later and you guessed it, no tip. I've even had an uber driver as a pax say that too! Either Uber is snatching tips or lying pax. Are you guys getting this too? I mean if you don't plan on tipping, don't tell me you are going to.


Real tippers never say they are going to tip. They just do it.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Had 3 in a row on Friday night. "We can just tip you in the app now." "Definitely a 5 star ride, don't have any cash so I'll tip you on the app." "Now that we can tip on the app I wont use Lyft anymore."


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

NCHeel said:


> Had 3 in a row on Friday night. "We can just tip you in the app now." "Definitely a 5 star ride, don't have any cash so I'll tip you on the app." "Now that we can tip on the app I wont use Lyft anymore."


The proof of both of those is whether or not they actually tip. I have friends who have used Lyft exclusively on business trips specifically because they could tip in the app -- either on the company credit care, or receiving documentation of their tip for expense account reimbursement.

I think it's really too early to judge the impact of the tipping feature. People need to get accustomed to it, and for many it's a culture change that will take time. Personally, my early experience is that I am getting a number of small tips ($1-$3) that I would not have gotten before.

I also agree with Noe above -- tippers gonna tip; non-tippers ain't.


----------

